# Having trouble building LibreOffice? A tip...



## sim (Jun 26, 2012)

Just a quick one which may help someone....

I've been having some trouble building LibreOffice 3.5.2 - obscure Java build problems etc.  In case anyone else is having problems, try running make as root, not sudo. My woes went away...

sim


----------



## Martillo1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you mean login as root and no using su?


----------



## sim (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry, I missed your reply.

No, I mean su to root, rather than sudo.

sim


----------

